# Are these real hunter wellies ?



## Eira (12 December 2008)

I know it sounds really stupid and I should really buy them direct but I dont have £50+ and my mum really wants some yellow wellies for Xmas (dont ask why 
	
	
		
		
	


	












)

Hunter Wellies 

Anyone bought off them ?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks people


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (12 December 2008)

Look pretty real to me.


----------



## _unregistered_ (12 December 2008)

I would have thought they are the seller has 100% positive feedback, if people had been receiving them and they were fake they would have got some negative feedback by now.

Bargain price too.


----------



## Eira (12 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would have thought they are the seller has 100% positive feedback, if people had been receiving them and they were fake they would have got some negative feedback by now.

Bargain price too. 

[/ QUOTE ]







  Completly forgot about feedback ! 
Doh' 
Thankyou , you two !


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (12 December 2008)

well they've got the Hunter label on them ...


----------



## nijinsky (12 December 2008)

It says "buy now" - £29.95.

Sorry - I'm being thick, I guess you saw that price!


----------



## Tinkle (12 December 2008)

Look real - I bought my Hunters online for £36 (the red festival ones) and they seemed legit.

x


----------



## teapot (12 December 2008)

They're real, check the Hunter website to compare


----------



## ever_hopeful (12 December 2008)

Must admit, they look genuine to me too.


----------

